# 55Gal Tank Rescue



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

2 weeks ago I picked up a 55Gal tank from a friend of my wife. The tank was neglected for some time and the fish where getting sick. so we packed up the tank putting the fish in several buckets so we could keep a bit more then 50% of the water. After getting the tank home a scrubbed all the algae off the tank and every thing i was keeping from inside. Next boiled the gravel and and rocks that i am going to have in my tank. So now it is clean and ready to be set back up in its new home. 

It looked so much better right away


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds good. Just a heads up though you will need to cycle the tank since you will have killed an benificial bacteria in the tank when you cleaned it. You could always use a cycled filter to jump start the process. Good luck and post some pics of your progress!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

yep a cycled filter and or stability.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

You are right it did start to cycle. I did not know much about setting up a tank so my wife and I went to the LFS and pick up some plants and new fish. I found out that we can get the water tested so we went back a few days later to do so. To my dismay it was not so good. Now I know that I should of waited to get the fish. they are still doing well its bin more then a week since we get them. 

New Fish
4 Kuhli Loaches
2 Siameses Earth Eater

Original Fish 
1 Kissing Gouramis 
1 Black Neon Tetra 
1 African Cloud Frog 
4 Black Skirt Tetra


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I know the SAE are pretty hardy. Definately invest in a test kit. For 30ish bucks you'll have peace of mind regarding your water quality for the next year


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Here are some pics


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

API test kit was $22 at Petsmart on black Friday.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

That would of nice to know last week. I am testing my water a friend is SOOO excited to have a tank buddy and he has bin bringing his test kit over. I have bin bringing water to the LFS as well. It is looking better every few days.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Making a filter for my self.








Here is where I start with activated carbon, filter pad and parts from the filter cartridge.








Cut the pad to the same size an the BIO-filter.








Fill the cartridge with carbon using the old BIO-filter








Rinse and pit back in. I alternate changing a different pad and carbon every week on 4 week rotation.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^not bad, not bad. looking good.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

A few more water changes and my levels are starting to shift away from ammonia. 
I was looking at Ammo-carb at the LAS and was wondering if I use that in place of the carbon in my filter will it help? 

Just have to say sitting back looking at my tank with a cold holiday drink in hand and the fire crackling behind me is a good way to end the day.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I would just let the cycle complete before altering the chemistry (in other words, don't bother with the Ammocarb as of yet). wait another week and things will probably be fine. Ammocarb can be useful, if you have high bioload, like to feed a lot, recent fish deaths (or massive snail deaths from using a 'medication', or if you use algicide to get rid of algae), but I would leave it out for now. The bacteria are feeding off the ammonia levels and turning into nitrites, and then in turn the nitrites get converted to nitrates, if you remove the ammonia, you could 'stunt' the cycle. I would even hold off the carbon, I only use it when I get yellowish water, or if I am suspicious of toxins. If you want you could still add "stability"as someone said earlier, a product that will innoculate beneficial bacteria to your tank, there are a few other products that do this as well as well, your LFS could show you these.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

well done saving this tank! it's always sad to see aquariums that have been neglected. Sounds like you're learning lots as you go and you're off to a great start! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Had a water test done yesterday and the ammonia has all but dropped off. Happy to see that part of the cycle end. Ill be getting some more plants tonight the ones I put in are almost dead. 

1 of my black skirts is fat in the belly and has red around his mouth.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

My tank is done with the cycle and we got some more fish. 6 suckers and 12 tetras and they came with Ick we lost 4 black strip tetras 2 glow light tetras and 3 of suckers.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I also found some drift wood that I think works well for what I wanted. I have bin so picky that when I finally fine one there is another one right there as well so I had to get both. my wife was not to happy but changed her ways ones she say them in the tank and could see what I had in mind. Added some more plants and i am almost there for what i want my tank to look like.  Already planing the next one. HeHe


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh ya here is a pic


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I have gotten an 8" black ghost knife. He is so much fun to watch swim and he will let me pet he. 

Pic coming (when I can get a good one)


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Just a heads up, the knife fish will need a much bigger tank than what you have so be prepared to rehome him when he starts to get big. Also, he will probably eat your frog and any tetras and small fish you have. Honestly, if I were you I would rehome/return him now because I don't think he is a good tank mate for the fish you have...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with the previous statement, the BGK can get up to 15-20". Im thinking at 8" should not take long to start noticing missing fish. Most likely the tetra's will get picked off at night as the BGK is a night stalker. If a fish is able to fit in the BGK's mouth, then it is on the menu in most cases. Definitely NOT a fish for a community tank as such. Cool looking fish but will require a much bigger tank and bigger tank mates.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about losing some fish. I have a BGK aswell , he is about 9 inches and I keep him with about 50 or so assorted tetras. He has never eaten one. He did however get 3 eyeballs out of the black neons. But that was over the span of a week and didn't do it again. He may get bigger. They can get up to around 14 inches in an aquarium(20” in the wild) so rehoming or more likely upgrading your tank  is in the future 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Ghosty has died from anchor worms he came home with. The rest of the tank is being treated. I am so sad to see him go he had so much personality.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That really sucks... if you want another, they have little ones at petland in Langley for $20 I think... they are about 4"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

My geos would be a great community fish for you lol


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I am setting up a 40g QT right now to treat the fish in and i am going back to the shop where I got him. The worms where out when we brought him home. One on each side of his mouth so they looked like feelers it was till the 3 one popped out that I thought some thing was up. Then I found the one in his mouth and it was big there where 8 others as well.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

dino said:


> My geos would be a great community fish for you lol


Funny my wife and I talked about getting some of them but now is not a good time till we finish treating the tank. What is left?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopefully you kept the fish and froze it so you can take it back. Stores don't usually have them that big, so it was probably a trade in after it outgrew its 10 gallon tank.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

It wad a trade. He is on ice. I know its passed the time but he come so badly inflected how could he survived so many in his head


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> That really sucks... if you want another, they have little ones at petland in Langley for $20 I think... they are about 4"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


thank you for the heads up they said they can order them in when my tank is ready again.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like you may want to be careful where you get your fish. I try and get my fish off the forum from members and have been pretty lucky.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

The Guy said:


> Sounds like you may want to be careful where you get your fish. I try and get my fish off the forum from members and have been pretty lucky.


I went back to the LFS where I get the BGK and they treated me well so I have no reservation about going back to them. He was a trade in so we think that the worms came from the previous owners.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

The Guy said:


> Sounds like you may want to be careful where you get your fish. I try and get my fish off the forum from members and have been pretty lucky.


I went back to the LFS where I get the BGK and they treated me well so I have no reservation about going back to them. He was a trade in so we think that the worms came from the previous owners.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope to get some time to sit and do a proper update this weekend. So here is the short one to inspire me. 
Start of the tare down








Hospital tank set up. 








Goodbye old set up. 








Cheers hope you you get well soon.


----------

